

NASA uses GIT as the SCM for their Open Projects - laktek
http://vmo.nasa.gov/scm/git/

======
novas0x2a
I work for NASA Ames (here: <http://ti.arc.nasa.gov/groups/intelligent-
robotics/>). A bunch of us use git where we can, and git-svn for the rest of
it.

We're going to be meeting with the lawyers in a few weeks to hopefully get
official blessing for pushing any NOSA-licensed project (agency-wide) to
github. A couple of my group's projects have open-source releases, but don't
really practice open-source development (non-committers can't see the repo).
I'm trying to fix that :)

I can keep HN posted if people care, or want to use us as a convincing tool-
"hey, the federal government is adopting something faster than you are...
something's wrong". Obviously, no promises that it will happen exactly as I
say, because... lawyers. We just have to get past their trained skeptical
conservatism.

It's worth noting, though, that NASA is not even close to a homogeneous
entity. My group is one group in one division at one NASA center (and a
smaller center, at that). Many groups are run autonomously by their group
leads, and culture is mostly maintained at the group level. Open-source is
already here, it's just not distributed equally :)

~~~
icefox
I am curious about your Git usage, is there an email address you can be
reached at? (your hackernews profile is empty)

~~~
novas0x2a
mike[at]fluffypenguin.org (I've added it to my profile now, too). For some
reason, it's taken me a long time to realize that the email I put into my
profile isn't visible to others unless I also put it in the about box :)

------
middus
I could imagine that this might be helpful to convince a boss or a colleague
that git is not some obscure hacker tool ("Look, even NASA uses it").

~~~
there
really? i'm not surprised at all that nasa uses git to manage open source
projects. i'd be more surprised if they didn't.

hearing/confirming that nasa uses git internally for all of their mission-
critical code would be something different.

~~~
jackowayed
Still, just saying "some piece of the federal government uses it" is a very
strong case for it being enterprise-ready.

------
mnemonik
NASA also uses Django. Here's the first link I found by google:
<http://nebula.nasa.gov/services/framework/> but there is also someone whose
blog is frequently featured on the Django community aggregator that works for
NASA.

... (Searching w/ Reader) ...

Daniel Greenfield! <http://pydanny.blogspot.com/>

~~~
kingkilr
It's worth noting that Danny Greenfield's team and the Nebula team each choose
to use Django independently.

